# Font Scaling in the OBS UI



## bynx (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi there,

I've used OBS studio extensively in both Windows and Linux environments.  I have a 4k monitor, which I do not scale up, because my monitor is very large.  

I think the addition of the option to change UI font sizes in the general settings of OBS would be a _*huge*_ improvement.  It would make it a lot easier to navigate, as I won't have to squint to read the buttons and settings.

I appreciate your time, and thank you for the amazing application!


----------



## Jason Hunt (Dec 12, 2020)

Seconded!
There are those of us with vision issues that could benefit from this option. Squinting to find the right scene/button/source doesn't look good on camera, and it interrupts the flow of the program.

Also would help if the UI layout stays where we put it when we exit...


----------



## knope (Dec 20, 2020)

Relevant comment:





						Question / Help - How to make the text size of the OBS settings menu  bigger
					

Hi, I have only one a problem with OBS studio and that is that the text size in the settings is very tiny and hard to read. Also the sources and the scenes have very tiny text. Where in OBS can I make it just as big as the text in the menu on the top?




					obsproject.com
				






> So OBS is a QT5 app, this means that among other things* flags like QT_SCALE_FACTOR** apply to it.
> 
> Try exporting QT_SCALE_FACTOR=2 (or 1, 2.1, 3, 5, etc) before running obs, if script or cli this looks like:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason Hunt (Dec 31, 2020)

knope said:


> Relevant comment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not to sound like a Neanderthal, but I peaked at the Atari 2600 and the Commodore 64. I don't understand anything that you put in your reply.


----------

